# Carma vom Oz Haus - new IPO1!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My girl killed it this weekend. 98 tracking, 98 obedience, 97 protection. Not much to explain other than little things here and there, but I got videos to speak for themselves  Needless to say, I am beyond thrilled with this little crazy bitch.

Tracking





Obedience





Protection





And some pictures  I believe there are still more to come.

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

With the judge and my boyfriend/Carma's helper, Scott
Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

And with Carma's team 
Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

High Obedience, High Protection, High IPO1 and High in Trial. How can you not love her?!

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Whoa!!! AMAZING. Congratulations! Well done you two!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on the excellent scores. Setting the bar very high for her future trials!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Super awesome!!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Wow amazing job to you and Carma! So much hard work and time put into that! You guys deserved those high scores for sure!

So much fun to watch you guys work! So inspiring! 

Keep up the great work!!! 

I love Carma!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeehawww!!! Kichass performances, super congrats


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Congrats! You guys did excellent!!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Hooray!


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Super scores. Congrats!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

"How can you not love her?" EXACTLY!

I LOVE HER!! Congratulations, Alexis!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats!!!! Was wondering why we didn't see you at the Temperament Test! You guys were kicking butt!!!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice freaking job! Kiersten and I were at a regional event today, yet every time I looked at her she was on her phone checking for your updates on FB haha. Congrats, you guys kicked butt!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what can one say? Excellent ! congratulations


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!! Awesome scores, awesome dog, awesome trainer! Add me to Carma's fan club :wub:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great Job! Very exciting for you two. I was following it yesterday on FB as you were posting the results. Excellent way to kick off her IPO competitive career. I think the two of you will kick but at every level! (All the way to the WUSV!)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you all so much! I think its pretty cool that a lot of people on this board have watched Carm grow from the first day that I had her as a little puppy, so this feels really kind of special to share with some of you.

I did get some tracking pictures!

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

And this one other really cool shot of protection
Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

AWESOME Alexis and Carma.. I never doubted that you would receive scores in the EXCELLENT category.. you girls ROCKED IT for sure.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

HUGE congrats to you and Carma!!!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

VERY nice! 
Love the photos too!

Congrats to both of you!:congratulations:

 Kat


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: to an awesome team!! Carma is one fantastic girl :wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just love watching the two of you! Congrats again!!!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations! Those scores looked well deserved to me! Thank you for posting the videos.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

gratz


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations. Super super!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Congratulations, again. Such a superb performance and a great example of hard work and good dog + handler team!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Inspiring congrats.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats! Super job to you both and of course your TD and helper!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hard work and great training paying off!  My husband saw me watching the videos so I told him the scores. He doesn't train dogs but he's chauffeured me around to his share of training and trials, dabbling in helper work, and he said, "wow those are the best scores I've ever heard of."


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Hard work and great training paying off!  My husband saw me watching the videos so I told him the scores. He doesn't train dogs but he's chauffeured me around to his share of training and trials, dabbling in helper work, and he said, "wow those are the best scores I've ever heard of."


LOL that is so awesome. My mom actually came to watch and normally doesn't pay too much attention to it. She was used to watching Aiden, who was never very "pretty" in trial. She cried after obedience 

Thanks again everyone. We appreciate all the support.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Amazing. Hopefully one day I can learn. 

You probably won't answer this  but how much force is used to train a dog like that? In percentages

I'm not asking so I can judge, your dog looks happy so even if it was all force it must've been used right

I think I watched too many videos and have this idea that everyone trains mostly positive. Then go out to trainers and see something different. I almost stopped going to a good trainer because of it. I wish people were more straight up about these things.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Super work Alexis and Carma!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Finally saw the OB and tracking videos, that was perfection in handling and performance! The trial and tracking fields are like out of a Hollywood blockbuster!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Watching her heel just brings a smile onto my face. You can just see her joy in working with you.  She has one of the fastest downs that I've ever seen! Definitely scores well earned and a big congrats to you guys! ^^


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

RocketDog said:


> "How can you not love her?" EXACTLY!
> 
> I LOVE HER!! Congratulations, Alexis!


Me too! :wub: You look like you're having so much fun, were you nervous at all?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Me too! :wub: You look like you're having so much fun, were you nervous at all?


Thanks guys <3

I still get super super nervous over tracking just because it's so out of my control and dependant entirely on the dog, and it can go from awesome to total crap in a second. But I was super happy that she pulled through with our tracking program like it was a cake walk for her. I'm so used to a dog with trial nerves and was thrilled to see that she really didn't notice the difference between trial and any other training day.

I was more excited than nervous about the other two phases after that. I was so happy with tracking still that it just carried over a bit lol.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Straight Vs across the board! Congrats again!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

lalachka said:


> Amazing. Hopefully one day I can learn.
> 
> You probably won't answer this  but how much force is used to train a dog like that? In percentages
> 
> ...


This is a very good question for discussion. You should start a separate thread about it and we can talk about it with out side tracking this thread about Alexis and Carmas awesome accomplishment.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Grats. What a great dog. Good work!


----------



## 148298 (Jul 27, 2013)

Congratulations on a fantastic job! You two were fabulous!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Put together a cuter version of all three phases in one video


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations and yea for you both!! You've worked more than hard and earned this!


----------

